
Amazon CEO says he wants to work more with Pentagon - AndrewBissell
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-usa-pentagon-amazon/amazon-ceo-says-wants-to-work-more-with-pentagon-idUKKBN1YB0JN
======
harikb
> Tech companies have faced challenges when trying to work with the Pentagon.
> Last year a defense program, named Project Maven, set off a revolt here
> inside Google

The word _here_ made me think it was an employee writing about Google. Turned
out to be just a hyperlink. typo? or is this wording common practice

------
Derek_MK
I too like money

------
wturner
"Socialism for the rich. Capitalism for everyone else"

